# Problems with Yamaha RX-467 Receiver Set Up



## ronwb (Jun 20, 2010)

I just bought a Yamaha RX-v467.

Issues:
1. How do I play my Samsung 550 series TV without switching the receiver on ie get sound? I thought it had “pass thru”. Sound is optical from TV.
2. I bought a YDS12 Ipod Dock and was told its menu could be projected on the TV screen for convenient operation - how?
3. How do I get to simplify remote operation by being able to shut off/on DVD (Samsung c6500) and TV Samsung 550 series using my Yamaha remote?
4. How do I program the Scene CD button to control the input from Audio 2 fed from my older analog CD player? 
5. How do I set default sound fields for the DVD, CD and radio when using Scene buttons?

Thanks very much - I'm new to this!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF :wave:






ronwb said:


> I just bought a Yamaha RX-v467.
> 
> Issues:
> 1. How do I play my Samsung 550 series TV without switching the receiver on ie get sound? I thought it had “pass thru”. Sound is optical from TV.
> ...


Reread the owner's manual - it will explain all of this.


----------

